# Anyone here know what a A3 Tdi would cost in Ireland...2nd hand...



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

I'll be returning there in a few weeks and seriously want to get one...I understand the majority of people here would be in the UK, but perhaps someone would have some info... 
What chipping options are for the TDi...exhaust ? etc...








My A4 here in the US was highly tuned...can't say I'll rearch the same level back home... 
Thanks...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

